# Since everyone is so down on............



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Since Food Network apparently does not strike a good chord here let me ask this of you. Just how would you change the image of the network? Would you gear it more toward learning? More toward professional aspects of the trade? How would you make the network fit your idea of what a food network should be?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh, I'm personally not down on it, it's now just TV. I just can't take it seriously anymore.
I prefer watching Disc, Nat. Geo and thing of that nature. I do like a DYI type show, especially about older cars and resoration. Food Network is just not in that league anymore. for me at least. Why change it, it must be making somebody monies.
I'm kinda down on TV in general, unless something is researched and delat with in a professional and enlightening manor. Now, I'm of fto see another show on UFO's. Do theses things have little chefs on board?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL LOL LOL

Not all of us are completely "dissing" the Food Network. I happen to be an advocate, however I am also a critic (and an honest one) so I give my opinion when appropriate or asked for. There are certain personalities I am quite fond of, and others that make me wince because they "represent the culinary community." 

I have no interest in the Food Network other than personal, so what I say is purely out of interest. I appreciate the entertainment, and learned and laughed during the oddest of situations ha ha ha ;-)

Its all good candor, just watch the content (of the recipes, not the dialogue).

XXXOOOOO


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am not "down" on Food TV at all. I watch the few shows that I like and don't watch what I don't like. I am very outspoken about defending their choice of programming. It obviously makes them money, and ultimately that is what they are in business for. Yes, I know a lot of their shows are fluff and full of crap, but lots of people must really be liking it and watching it.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Shoot Paula Dean and Rachel Ray and make Sandra lee and Giada DeLauentis do their shows topless.

 

Mark


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, you have just lost all of my respect.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Aw c'mon, you gotta admit it would change the image of the network!  

Alright alright, forget the topless stuff.

Just shoot Dean and Ray.

Mark


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what you have against Paula and Rachel. I happen to find their personalities charming and unique. Everyone has their eccentricities -- but I am sure you Mark are just a perfect sweetheart everyday....  Oh, of course, aside from your fantasy about Sandra naked wearing your chef hat :chef: 

Personally, I would love to see the Food network blossom. I would like to see more footage of real kitchens and cook/chef sweat. Call it kudos for the culinary bipeds.

More technique, education etc. Many out there (who are home and watching) want to tickle more than their entertainment funny bone and activate those brain cells.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Amen Botanique! I agree 100%!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Botanique:

I apologize if I got too risque. I'm in a lght-hearted & giddy mood today and was just trying to be funny.

I am far from a perfect sweetheart.

Yes, Sandra naked in my chef hat would be quite an image, but I'm NOT going to go there.

As for Dean and Ray, I can't stand their histrionic, immature, and dramatic personalities. That type of personality just rubs me the wrong way. I know I'm rather unique in that perspective because most women who watch the food network love them. I also feel Dean, (and I hope I'm not getting myself into more trouble here, I'm just trying to be honest), is just too white trashy for me. I find it soooooo gross when she plunges a huge piece of food in her mouth and stares at the camera chewing like a cow munching on it's cud. Absolutely sickening!

I honestly agree with your comments about more education and more footage of real kitchens.

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've been watching cooking shows on TV since the late 60s when my hometown public tv station began carrying Julia Child and Graham Kerr. I was able to distinguish immediately between good cooking and culinary hijinks just by watching these two.

The list of PBS food shows grew, and so did my fascination with them. Justin Wilson, Madeleine Kamman, Great Chefs, Pierre Freney, Jacques Pepin, Lidia Bastianich..... Justin Wilson was a bit cartoonish, but really, I enjoyed him. Maybe it was easier to watch him because the next show wasn't going to have some silicone-injected idiot exclaiming seductively about her fake food (you know whom I mean!!!).

My first viewing of Food Network was on vacation in Florida about five years ago. The first show I saw was an episode of Iron Chef, and I was amazed. I watched a few more shows (Sarah Molton, etc.) and was hooked. We didn't have Food TV on our cable contract at the time, and weren't going to kick it up a notch (to borrow a phrase) just so I could watch it. When it was bumped to basic, we got it and I was hooked. I watched the good, the bad and the awful with equal fascination. Discrimination in taste came later.

I used to love Paula Deen but have changed my mind about her. As she uses more and more processed food and ratchets up her routine, I grow less interested. Rachael Ray is way, way, way too overexposed, as is Emeril. Both are full of themselves. While Mario Batali's personality isn't my favorite, his cooking prowess trumps that, and I watch (in spite of my Italian-born friend's dislike of him). Sandra Lee- well, we won't go there. I'd rather list the ones I do watch: Alton Brown, reruns of Sarah Molton, Ina Garten (I think I get her), and Giada DiLaurentiis (but sometimes is getting Rachael Ray-ish). The rest I either avoid or could take or leave.

For us home cooks who don't work in professional kitchens, these shows would not be as satisfying as the Great Chefs series, where we could see the professionals working in their "natural habitats". Of course you'd never see the real planned chaos of a night on the line, or what it's like to do 150 covers, at least it was something. Food TV shows people working in home kitchens ("you can make this too") rather than people working in professional kitchens ("watch and appreciate what we professionals do when you eat out").


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Down tiger.  

Watching Mario right now. Asparagus and mushrooms. Mmmmmm

Perhaps we sometimes need to step off of our soap boxes, and find the best in what we are offered. Just a thought.

Did I just say that?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Food TV is entertainment. It has to be. You can't have a 24/7 channel with people making recipes. You need the circus to get people to watch you make the bread.:crazy: And don't worry. As long as more people watch they will push the envelope on what is acceptable. A restaurant soap opera! Whatcha think!
Gotta figure out some way to get 'em in bed!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe we all need to relax a little bit. Speaking of which, I'm going to take a bath.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I am hoping that since this is one of the largest industries and 1 out of every 3 people spends some time in it, maybe someone would back a real cooking channel. 
I see some of the banners of the vendors putting monies into some of these shows and I know for a fact that some probably don't like participating in a competition taking showpieces over obsticles. But it's all they have now. I would pay an on demand charge for shows of quality. That's all, no soap box. I have enough experience to critique this line up.
For now, the Travel channel,Great Hotels,Great Chefs etc. oh! and of course wild brides Oh yea Who's Wedding is it. Super show. especially tho one show with ME :lol:


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, ok, I'll bite on this one. Good question there cakerookie. I think it's been said that the majority of programing on Food TV is entertainment. Agreed. Some shows actually have some value in educating the general public, but I feel that for the most part it's a venue for advertising. Get people interested in a certain area and you can sell 'em anything! Look at alot of movies that come out and are imediately followed up with games, luchboxes, dolls, etc;. I just hate to see it all go comercialized. And as for some of the personalities...Rachel Ray is on my personal sh*t list mostly for that retarded 40.00 bucks a day show because she's a horrible tipper! Like I'm gonna go right out and buy her bullsh*t knife collection with the copper tipped handles for a trillion bucks and then watch her stiff servers on nationwide TV!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

FYI

In response to this thread, I phoned a few friends (cooks and housewives) who watch the Food network. It was very enlightening. 

Rachel and Paula have a thumbs up. I was actually told that if Paula went away, the Food network would have an angry viewer on their hands. Emeril was great entertainment in the beginning, but now is a little exhausting -- evidently his prep's are too complicated, and the dishes "aren't realistic." There is a wish for "Cooking Thin" to come back. There is a renewed interest in cooking "with less calories without sacrificing flavor." Alton is the cat's meow and rocks with the info (I happen to think he's the awesome pawsome too -- must be my biology degree ;-). Iron chef is exciting, Unwrapped is boring, and the sweet dude "kinda, well, doesn't do it for me...." 

I hope my interviewing helps and doesn't offend. XXXOOO Stevie


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweet Dude is boring. Jolly Roger you may have a point there with the commericalization theory. I do agree a lot of it is commericalized. And Alton Brown is proably the A#1 dude right now. And just for the record I do not run out and buy this stuff. I do not buy a knife because Emeril uses it I do not even own a Wusthoff knife not that I would'nt but I cannot afford those things. I guess it just amounts to a personality clash for a lot of viewers.Its that "don't like you already before you speak syndrome".


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Alton Brown is fun to watch and he actually remits some useful info. I lost faith in Mario after I saw some show on Food TV about his new ten million dollar joint opening up called Del Posto and his running around to book signings and showing up at Sur La Table to endorse his new line of cook wares for soccer moms. I wish FTV would bring back Bourdain and let him do his thing, like maybe have him on after midnight and leave his show uncut so he can swear and talk like a real person about his "food-ons".


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

JR, I'm going to risk whatever reputation I have to say this --
You are an angry man. I beg you to evaluate your situation.

And Mark -- of course I forgive you, but meet me in person and tell me my v-cut shirt looks great on me, even when chopping onions and crying ;-)

Forgive me cheftalk, and I hope all viewers know that my comments do not reflect all of those involved with cheftalk.

So, when are you all coming to the delta?????


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Botanique...Actually, I was diagnosed at a very early age with HAOD (Hyper active opinion disorder) and as it happens, I have chosen the food industry as the professional realm in which I wish to dwell. Angry? Naw, c'mon, Bot, just true with a hint of jadedness. Truth be told, I work for a lot of "soccer moms" that I try to avoid in public shopping scenarios. They buy all this expensive crap because some "chef" (Take those quotes seriously) on TV endorses it and they they never use it. I get called after the soccer mom in question has a fun shop day to make food for the family the following week. While I'm in the home, she decides to intoxicate me with all of her uneducated purchases. "Yes, excuse me Mrs. Smith, I have brought my own untensils. I won't bother you to use yours." And that's how it went on one occassion. I just have fun with it.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Botanique...What it is it that you do...exactly? I purused your bio and found it quite queer. So now, you are the proud owner of my curiousity. Are you just a fan of the Avocado Mafia, or do you have any sort real culinary blood and guts to bring to the forum? P.S. Don't get all bunched up now. Just choose your topics based on what your are prepared to talk about. Cool?


----------

